# Atlanta, GA?



## QuietMom (Oct 23, 2009)

If anyone knows of any in the Atlanta area, please let me know. Would love to meet "others"....


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

I found some at this one :

http://www.meetup.com/RecoveryInternational-Atlanta/


----------

